# New 55"+ recommendations



## Mightywetfoot (Dec 5, 2007)

I am looking to get the TV for my build in progress home theater. I need to purchase the TV by May.

Room is 14' x 14' x 7' with controlled lighting.

I have started reading reviews but there is so much out there I am not sure where to start.

55" at the smallest
3D is a plus
$2,000 - $2,500 price range


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

If you're looking to save a little money, look at the big Mitsubishi DLP sets. They can be bought for a fraction of most other sets in their class. You can get a 65" top of the line set (838) for @ $1700. The next model down (738) is about $100 cheaper. Both had recent firmware updates so they no longer require the 3D box. If you really want to spend the money though you can move up to the 73" size. Those models cost ~$2100-2500.

If you need a flat panel, I'd go with a plasma. I'd try and get one of the new Panasonic models - either the VT30 or the GT30. But don't expect to get the same size for value that you would get with the Mitsubishi DLP. A 55" VT30 is supposed to have a MSRP of $2699 and the GT30 will be around $2K.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

If may is your deadline I would wait until as close as possible to that time frame, manufacturers are just starting to roll out new models. With that role out comes possibly better performance and features via the newer models or better deals on older models that dealers are closing out. 

If you have controlled lighting then I too would recommend a plasma for a flat panel and the mits DLP units are great values as well.


----------



## Mightywetfoot (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks for the tips. I am limited to Flat Panel due to an in-wall installation. I was reading that not all TVs let the user have full control over picture settings, how can I be sure what TVs allow full access?


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Well what are the dimensions that you are limited to based on the plans? Also how far will the seating be from the screen? What type of audio system are you planning on doing as the room looks like its a tough room.


----------



## Mightywetfoot (Dec 5, 2007)

Space is 5" deep x 37" tall x 62" wide. Seating distance is proposed around 7'- 9' 7' if we try to fit in two rows per my wife, 9' is my preferred with just one row. 

The audio system is 5.1 with DIY inwall 3-way speakers and two 18"s subs, Plus a lot of room treatments. Its far from ideal but it is what I have to work with.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Hey no room is perfect in the real world and the fact that you are actively working on it puts you in the small percentage of people who actually care and understand that the room is important.

I will look into the specs tomorrow to see what new products I know of coming out that would fit, I would just be sure to factor in some ventilation for the tv to radiate heat. 55" is a popular size now so should be easy to find a good product.


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

Mightywetfoot said:


> Space is 5" deep x 37" tall x 62" wide. Seating distance is proposed around 7'- 9' 7' if we try to fit in two rows per my wife, 9' is my preferred with just one row.
> 
> The audio system is 5.1 with DIY inwall 3-way speakers and two 18"s subs, Plus a lot of room treatments. Its far from ideal but it is what I have to work with.


A 55" will be fine from 7', but if you're thinking you might be 9' away, I'd look into expanding your in-wall area and getting at least a 65" and preferably a 70" or so. You won't be getting the full benefit of 1080p on a 55" display from 9' away. Unfortunately, a 65" displays might be a tight squeeze in that space.


----------



## Mightywetfoot (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks I appreciate that. Cooling is something that I did not consider, but now that you mention it it seems pretty obvious. I designed the inwall to fit a 65" TV, but very very snugly. 

The big problem with a 65" is the cost is close to double with the quality that I want. Its pretty hard to convince my wife of spending the extra money when she seems happy with the 55"


----------



## IrishStout (Nov 12, 2010)

If I was looking at purchasing a TV at that size, I would go plasma and would wait as close to May as possible in hopes that the 2010's come down in price. You might be able to by a bigger T.V. for less then. The two brand and models that have been highly recommended and I have seen in person and would recommend either are the Pani 58" VT25 or the Samsung C8000 58". The both have some great and some not so great issues but I have never seen a T.V. that gets everything perfect.
Again, just my recommendations and I have not read up on the 2011's as of yet.. I like to read teh reviews but I like to see it with my own eyes even better.. Have fun.. I am sure no matter what you shuld not be disappointed


----------



## Mightywetfoot (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I am going to wait until the 2011 models roll out and start looking at the Panasonic VT30.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

That sounds like a very good idea. :T


----------



## RMD23 (Mar 22, 2010)

I just bought the Samsung UN55C8000 LED 3D HDTV this picture quality is perfect and the price range is right in your range. I paid 2500 but that included installation. I haven't used the 3D yet but all the other features are great.


----------



## Mightywetfoot (Dec 5, 2007)

RMD23 said:


> I just bought the Samsung UN55C8000 LED 3D HDTV this picture quality is perfect and the price range is right in your range. I paid 2500 but that included installation. I haven't used the 3D yet but all the other features are great.


Thanks! Glad to hear either option is a safe way to go.


----------



## headknocker (Mar 17, 2009)

I saw a Samsung 58" plasma in my local BJ's on Monday for only $979. I couldn't believe it. I checked their website and I couldn't find it so it must've been an individual store thing.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

If you go with the VT30 then this place has a pre-order on them with a free 3d BD player and if you live within 200 miles of their store they will install it for free. Makes me think I might not get that PJ I was thinking of...:heehee: http://www.valueelectronics.com/Panasonic TC-P65VT65 and TC-P55VT30.htm


----------



## Mightywetfoot (Dec 5, 2007)

We placed our pre-order for the 55" VT30 (TC-P55VT30) through a local store. I hope we are lucky enough to get it by early May. Best Buy is only carying the VT30 at their Magnolia stores, all others are GT30.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Keep us posted. :T


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I have been absolutely shocked at just how good my Sony KDL-55EX500 looks. After reading some Reviews both Professional and User it seems I am not alone. It is CCFL Backlit which I greatly prefer over Edge Lit LED's. Full LED's with Local Dimming are the best however when it comes to LCD's.

I got this TV for free from Sony after having 2 Optical Blocks fail within 10 Months. The amazing thing is Sony replaced my OB 12-30-2010 and refused to replace it then even though I pleaded with them. 

About a Month later, on a lark, I Emailed Sony Listens and described what I had experienced and that I had spent well over 10,000 Dollars over the years and after his, I was done. 2 Days later, I got a Phone Call and offer for the KDL-55EX500 free of charge including Shipping. At first, I wanted to upgrade and spend extra, but they would not budge of the offer. Turns out to be a great thing.

While I have always gravitated towards Plasmas when recommending Panels, I must say that there have been great strides made with LCD over the past few years. The Black Level is excellent and the Color Decoding is quite accurate. This TV has been one of the biggest surprises of my AV journey.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## BrianAbington (Mar 19, 2008)

if you want to extend your budget by a couple hundred my friends brother bought one of the samsung 65" plasmas and it looks amazing. 

This one sells for around $3,000

I personally like DLP a lot they look great and the bulbs are way cheaper than they used to be.

I'd look at the small family owned shops as well as bestbuy etc...the family shops often have a bit more room to play with pricing especially on clearance units.

you may be able to get even an 82" for your budget.


----------



## Mightywetfoot (Dec 5, 2007)

TV just came in, picking it up in a new hours


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Congrats on getting a VT30. It really looks to be a fantastic TV and one of the finest available on the market regardless of technology. I am sure it will bring you and yours years of joy.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## IrishStout (Nov 12, 2010)

I can;t wait to read your review. I am deciding myself between ad VT25 and the VT30. I read about some flickering or something on these T.V's but I am sure it has been addressed already, if it even exists? I have not seen the T.V. as of yet so I really can't comment. Anyway, congratulations and I hope you enjoy it


----------



## Mightywetfoot (Dec 5, 2007)

I am pushing to get the Walls done so I can install the TV. I am not sure how helpful my review will be since the only thing I can compare it to is a 2008 40" LCD, I will do my best though .


----------



## donnymac (Nov 6, 2009)

mightywetfoot,
Not sure what your plans are as far as a professional calibration of your VT30. Be advised that there is a problem calibrating the ISF modes. The 10 pt. greyscale/gamma and the CMS calibration controls do not work correctly. It requires a F/W update from Panasonic which is supposed to be out around May 20.


Update 5/22/11 - Looks like firmware will not be available until early June.


----------

